# Renting a villa for my 30th



## Dubaibound (Jul 5, 2011)

HAs anyone done this before?

How feasible is it and would I be best doing it through a event company?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you'd probably be better off looking at a hotel which has villas/chalets.

What are you wanting to do exactly?


----------



## Dubaibound (Jul 5, 2011)

The full works. I have a DJ as a mate is the producer on the Virgin breakfast show. Would like to have drinks and a barbeque.

Just would like to do something different to the normal brunch celebration.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well problems that could arise, is you'd need liquor licenses for everyone attending - if for any reason the police come, you'd be in big trouble for that. Your DJ could be subject to performance permissions. Any event company would tell you them same.

As I said, probably better to find a hotel who can deal with all of this for you.

To be honest for things like this, we've managed to get deals in the hotels in Fujairah before, 400 Dhs per person, lunch, dinner and breakfast with free flowing drinks for 12 hours and an overnight stay - bargain!


----------



## Dubaibound (Jul 5, 2011)

What was the hotel names where you had agreed this with?

Bearing in mind we would be going there to party and we could be quite loud etc, would they be okay with this?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dubaibound said:


> What was the hotel names where you had agreed this with?
> 
> Bearing in mind we would be going there to party and we could be quite loud etc, would they be okay with this?


We stayed at the JAL, I think it's now a Radisson. As I said, there are many hotels which have villas to rent.

You will always have to bear in mind that there will be other guests, even in a private villa, you could end up next door to someone who doesn't take kindly to it, that's just the risk you take.

When we've done villa parties, we've had companies cater it and we've provided the drinks etc, but it's never been crazy, because of it being in residential areas.

We've always just used villas of friends.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah here you go. Just been reminded of Barracuda Beach resort and villas in UAQ, BBQ, party and do what you want, and the booze shop is there as well - bonus.

Barracuda Beach Resort - Umm Al Quwain - United Arab Emirates


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are the forum members invited?


----------

